# Model Y price increase



## Scottbringloe (Apr 10, 2020)

I had a Model Y ordered right from day one. I had to cancel it due to my lay off situation (covid 19). I was going to reorder it as soon as I got back to work hopefully in a few months. Just looked on line and the price went up $5000 CAD! Thanks for the kick in the teeth when most of us are down. Very disappointed with this move! Not a Tesla fan anymore.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Cancelling an order that you weren't probably going to get for a few months nay not have been your best move.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Scottbringloe said:


> Thanks for the kick in the teeth when most of us are down. Very disappointed with this move! Not a Tesla fan anymore.


Understand that "most of us are down" includes Tesla. There may have also be changes in exchange rates.

I'm sorry this price change is not currently in your favor. I hope that things work themselves out for you both in returning to work and the car pricing.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

According to this article, the starting prices were originally $72,390 CAD for Long Range and $84,390 CAD for the Performance.
This was on Feb 27 2020.
The USD/CAD exchange rate on that date was 1.33.

https://www.tesla.com/en_ca/modely/design#battery
It appears that starting prices are now $75,990 and $85,990.
Those are increases of $3,600 (5%) and $1,600 (2%)

In March, the USD/CAD exchange rate jumped up to 1.46 (about a 10% increase). It appears to now be slowly coming back down.
Anyhow, it looks like the price increase is probably explainable just due to the exchange rate changing.


----------

